# med combo's



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

hi everyone, just poping in to see what meds, or med combo's other people have found successfull or helpfull for dp/dr.
at present im taking risperdal 2mg (been taking for 2-3 months) and avanza 30mg (only been on it for a week) and i occassionally take diazapan, useually just 2.5mg when i take it.
i have also tried zoloft but iot didnt help me at all.
at this stage the drug combo isnt helping much at all, the avanza has improved my sleep and a little bitt with depression, but it;s still only early days with that drug so i dont expect much at the moment
but yeah, ive heard the celexa/klonopin combo mentioned a few times, ive also heard limactal mentioned a few times too, but what combo's do you guys know of that might be helpfull? 
im seeing a few docs this week and id like to have something to discuss with them med wise.
cheers
Luke


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

I think its best that you avoid any heavily addicting narcotics, I really cant see them getting you anywhere in the near future. And when I say narcotics, I am refering to benzodiazipines, which are the worlds most addicting and unpredictable class of drug. You are better off sticking with an SSRI. SSRI's, while risky and unpredictable themselves, are less addicting and are not tolerance forming drugs. Celexa has been reported to have very few side effects with many people and has been known to be a real depression killer. I think trying that might help you out alot. Just my two euros. The decision is ultimately up to you.


----------



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

yeah i try to avoid the benzo's as much as possible, but they do help me a little bitt, even if it's just the comfort of having something there for back up when things get really hard.
i just wish there was some kinda med that could really help the dp/dr, it seems all i take helps with the problems i encounter as a result, depression and anxiety for example.
thanx for the input anyway, much appreciated, ive only just found this website and i think it will become one of my fav websites.
cheers
Luke.


----------

